# Hey!  Hello from Canada =]



## Lucenah (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey, I'm Hana.  
Just wanted to say this site is fantastic, I like to lurk around and I find the community so friendly and wonderful!  
I've been wearing makeup for a while, but it's only lately that I've really started to get into it and experiment, and it's great.  Specktra really helps, and I don't know why it took me so long to get into the community. 

So just wanted to say hello!


----------



## LeMacDiva (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi there and Welcome!! Lot's to read. Have fun!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## perfectdefect (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey, welcome to specktra. I'm from canada as well.  What are your favorite brands aside from mac?  Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

Hope to see you around the site!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome Hana.. I'm also in Canada =)


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 16, 2008)

*~*Welcome!!*~*


----------



## melliquor (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome.


----------

